# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Dry Mouth/Throat

## Katsuno

Well, for a long time now I'm having problems with a dry mouth and throat when waking up/trying Wild. When I wake up my mouth is so dry that it actually hurts swallowing and it really annoys because I can't do a Deild therefore. The same thing goes with Wild. I lay still and don't care about swallowing (if I need to swallow I just do it so it doesn't annoy me anymore) but after about 5-10 minutes my mouth goes dry as hell and when I swallow again it really hurts. So I need to move and drink something. I don't know why this happens because it's not like I don't drink enough during the day (about 3 litres of water). I don't think it's the air either because my air moisture is about 60% in my room.
I also tried many things like drinking tea before going to bed, warm milk with honey and a lot of other things. I'm really starting to think that there is something wrong with me  :Sad: 

Greetings, Katsuno

----------


## Mancon

I've been having this problem as well. I would recommend buying a humidifier

----------


## ryguyneo

i get this too, i don't think there's anything wrong with you, maybe you just sleep with you mouth open / breathe through it, which dries it out
you could keep a cup of water right next to your bed so you don't have to stand up. maybe if you think about breathing through your nose and keeping lips closed while falling asleep it would help

----------


## Katsuno

Hmm yeah but the problem is that when I'm in my bed my mouth automatically drops so it gets even more dry. Is there any way to prevent this?

----------

